# Sailing with dogs?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What do you think?

I have a (very friendly) pitt bull, and I am thinking about going on a short trip in the Ionian Sea with family (cousins and boyfriends). 

How much of a problem should it be?
Has anyone tryed it before me?

Thanx, 
Anna.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

We had a thread on sailing with pit bulls a while back. Most felt that pit bulls were ill suited to being on a boat. In this case, for what you call a short trip, I don't think it would be a good idea.

For one, you would need to train the dog to "do his business" as if kept indoors at all times. And if this wasn't possible, then activities would have to be built around getting the dog ashore. Also, have you checked into the applicable regulations for that area?

There is also the question of how comfortable the rest of the people would be with an animal aboard, and the chance, or more likely, the probability of some resentment over the needs of the dog, vis-a-vis what the others want to do. This, in my opinion, should be central to your decision.

Enjoy your trip, either way


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anna-

A pit bull is generally not a dog well suited to life aboard a boat. As John has pointed out, it would need to be trained to "do his business" on some spot on the boat, since twice-daily walks ashore aren't really possible. 

Also, some dogs are better suited to water and boating than others. Labrador retrievers, portugese water dogs, Newfoundlands are all breeds that were designed to live and work on boats or around the water. These kinds of dogs generally do much better than pit bulls. Other breeds that can do well on-board a boat are the toy breeds, since they're small and often kept indoors, and in many cases trained to go on a mat, rather than requiring walks. 

Another issue is sea-sickness. Dogs, like people, can get seasick... and it isn't pretty. 

Finally, consideration of the others on the trip is a huge issue. Does everyone who is going like dogs. Many people do not like pit bulls... or are nervous around them. On a confined environment, like a small sailboat, that isn't exactly an ideal situation.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*You can't be serious...*

Please tell me that this thread is a joke! Right? 

I mean, the only thing better would have been: "I'm thinking of going cruising the Med with my pet tiger on our Compac 16. He's very friendly (he just loves children). He is litter box trained, and we've got one of those electric self-cleaning litterboxes. Because the boat is so small, I was thinking of powering the litterbox with one of those SolarStick thingies. Does anyone forsee any issues with this plan?..."

Please excuse me if this thread isn't meant as a joke. But check out http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/29867-cruising-bull-dogs.html before we go down the same bumpy road.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Eherlihy-

I prefer to take Anna at face value, rather than assume she is on the same level as the dog lady with the genius bulldogs, which were really pit bulls.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Anna,

Assuming you are for real, don't take them - if you like your dogs, don't take them. I would be pretty leary about pit bulls in _*any *_country outside the US. I cannot actually beleive I am even writing this:

1) Many countries have very strict guidelines on animals that are allowed to come in, how, and when. I have seen some nice Pit bulls, but I find them tempermental and easily irritated. Smart buggers, but can be VERY nasty if provoked. Now, you are going to lock that up on a boat in close proximity with people? How does your dog respond when he/she is "off"? I bet you don't know, do you?? Yes, I know a bit about pits as my sister-in-law has a mix across the street... at least we do not think she is full blood.

2) Also, as mentioned, if the dog starts getting sick, what are you going to do? Do you even know if the dog is prone to sea-sick?

3) Where is the pup going to crap and pee?

You are better off boarding that dog or leaving her with friends/family that would take her. Taking ANY dog to sea that has not been raised on a boat (or spent significant time on one) is tantamount to disaster... not to mention a dog that has a pretty poor repuation throughout the world.

- CD

PS I am not downing your dog. I am sure she is loveable and would never bite, etc. Most of what I discussed is not because of what your dog has done or would do - it is what other dogs (of that breed, etc) have done.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

The common opinion of pit bulls is that they are dangerous - that is wrong and the opposite is in fact true - they are way loveable playful dogs - the exception is when you have some douche-bag scum sucker who sells drugs, is in a gang, or mistreats his pit bull by beating him and not feeding him regularly - they their animal instict kicks in. The pit bulls I've known are so friendly - a fact reiterated by their owners. They are also similar to dogs like German Shepards in that they are loyal to their owner\family and will attack if their owner is threatened. 

Some people get seasick - some don't - I would assume the same applies to dogs. Have you taken your dog out on any day trips? I would do so to see how he does. Short trip - plan on stopping to walk him - not a big deal - otherwise, you'll have to train him and that won't happen overnight.

Are the other people paying to go? If not, tell them you'll have to stop every 8 hrs or so - chances are non-sailing types will prefer to do their business in a marina bathroom than a head, assuming you have a head on your boat. What's the worst that could happen? 

Go for day trips - then a day-night-day trip - you'll know what to do after that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We took a dog out on the J/24... he didn't like it when we tacked... we about lost him over the side several times. All in all, most of the trip will be spent focusing on the dog.

And we only were out for a few hours!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

THERE SHOULD BE A FREKKING LAW......

*CAN'T FIGURE OUT IF SMELLY ASS FIDO WILL DO GOOD ON BOAT ON YOUR OWN???????

SHOULDN'T BE OUT IN THE WATER SAILING...ENDANGERING THE LIFES OF OTHERS*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Geeeeze...that's intense....do you reeeeaaallllly mean that?????


----------



## winterbuoy (Apr 8, 2007)

Got one of those dam things on a friends boat just down from our slip. Dog is good on shore and does not bother anyone. Had to go aboard to help owner with some wiring, dog was in cockpit and asleep. Owner told me to sneek past her and down inside, not to happy about that but went in. Started working inside with owner and the bloody thing woke up and came down those steps like wildfire. Made it to head just in time and closed door with me inside, dog was going batshit outside door. My friend could not control it and it messed up his new teak floor. He got it in a headlock and with many shouts of NO NO it would not stop. Never seen such a thing. Got dog outside after about 15 min and tied it up. Never going near any pit again, very scary, real nice pet you got there, no thanks


----------



## tagster (May 7, 2007)

See, here's the thing. You don't go for a big dog in a small boat. You do go for a big boat with a small dog.

I have a Chiwawa Dotson mix on a 42' Schooner. The dog is small enough he doesn't get in the way, smart enough that if he's stuck in the cabin for too long he'll pee in the shower, and been on a boat long enough to not be scared of the water.

That being said, I'm still very freaked out about trying to take him on a trip that puts him off the shore for more than a day. Dogs get antsy when away from the shore for too long. Even though he lives aboard the vessel, if we're away from the dock for more than a few hours he starts looking for shore and when we get close enough he'll jump in and swim to it.

If your dog isn't a boat dog, don't put it on a boat. If you want to put it on a boat, it's a long road to getting any dog of any size comfortable with being in any size of a rocking boat that's leaning at a 20° angle. And you need to go through the steps of getting it up to speed. (Taking it on short day trips, keeping it close to the water for weeks at the very least at a time, teaching it that it knows how to swim, etc).

I could just imagine some idiot taking their pitbull for a week trip without having groomed the dog to the water. It will spend the first several hours completely freaked out, not eat, not drink, and not move. And then get irritated, sick, and hold it's pee in for the first two days before pissing all over somebody's birth and then getting sea sick and vomiting.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had a cockapoo several years ago. It loved the water and boat so much, that if I left the dock without it, it would jump in and start swimming to the boat!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

To Agent Nina - you're f__king kidding right ? 

To USCG - What in heavens name is a COCKAPOO ? Sounds disgusting.

To All and Sundry - Referring back to the previous nutbag (The Bulldog Ditz) wasn't it generally agreed that the problem with BTs is that when they do hit the water they tend more to sink than swim ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a cockapoo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cockapoo...half poodle, half cocker spaniel
peekapoo...half pekingese, half cocker spaniel
yorkiepoo...half Yorkshire Terrior, half cocker spaniel
did I forget any??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Golden Doodle 
Labradoodle


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

To me its disgusting to have a dog on a boat....now. But 20 years ago we used to take our black lab out every time we went. She would slide all around, crap unexpectedly, and about every month or two we had to unclog the clumps of black hair from the bilge pump.

I wouldn't dream of it now, but we have friends that carry their dogs all the time. Every trip is centered on the "movements" of their dogs, but hey, that's their family. 

If you are into your Dog by all means take it. I would have to disagree with SD about labs being more suited to the water since they are long-haired dogs. I would think a short-haired dog like a bulldog would have less environmental impact.....but as far as them needing to "do their business," that's going to be the case with any dog of course.

now Cats...that's really disgusting....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> If you are into your Dog by all means take it. I would have to disagree with SD about labs being more suited to the water since they are long-haired dogs. I would think a short-haired dog like a bulldog would have less environmental impact.....but as far as them needing to "do their business," that's going to be the case with any dog of course.
> 
> now Cats...that's really disgusting....


Umm.. labradors are just so much better around water, since they can swim and generally don't get seasick... that trait has kind of been bred out of the breed... can't sit quietly in a tiny duck boat if you're going to yack your guts out. Bulldogs and bull terriers (aka pitbulls) aren't generally as at home on the water or in the water.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> cockapoo...half poodle, half cocker spaniel
> peekapoo...half pekingese, half cocker spaniel
> yorkiepoo...half Yorkshire Terrior, half cocker spaniel
> did I forget any??


ahh, sorry, Wombat not thinking. Good looking mutt I have to say. I'd happily have one of those but methinks the name could do with some work. Cockapoo some like some kind of mutant parrot.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> To me its disgusting to have a dog on a boat....now. But 20 years ago we used to take our black lab out every time we went. She would slide all around, crap unexpectedly, and about every month or two we had to unclog the clumps of black hair from the bilge pump.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of it now, but we have friends that carry their dogs all the time. Every trip is centered on the "movements" of their dogs, but hey, that's their family.
> 
> ...


When we had out last mutt (cross Samoyed/Border Collie) she came out with us all the time but she never felt happy on a fibreglass deck compared to timber. Cat came as well. Only one of them ever got seasick (cat once) but dog did not like the rough stuff. She'd crawl up into the v-berth and just quake but you could not convince her to stay on shore, no way.

However, I would never overnight with a dog. Day passages and snugged up at night is fine if you insist on having dog on board but unless you have ten tons of kitty litter I couldn't cope with the smell of cats piss for an extended period of time.

What we've decided is to keep a pet dolphin. She looks after her own food, is clean and tidy in her habits yet is quite friendly and affectionate. Don't see much of her though .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tdw said:


> When we had out last mutt (cross Samoyed/Border Collie) she came out with us all the time but she never felt happy on a fibreglass deck compared to timber. Cat came as well. Only one of them ever got seasick (cat once) but dog did not like the rough stuff. She'd crawl up into the v-berth and just quake but you could not convince her to stay on shore, no way.
> 
> However, I would never overnight with a dog. Day passages and snugged up at night is fine if you insist on having dog on board but unless you have ten tons of kitty litter I couldn't cope with the smell of cats piss for an extended period of time.
> 
> What we've decided is to keep a pet dolphin. She looks after her own food, is clean and tidy in her habits yet is quite friendly and affectionate. Don't see much of her though .


Taking her to the vet's office for her shots must be tough though.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, just to set the record straight: I have a bulldog. A real bulldog (English Bulldog), not a pit bull. THey are as well suited to the water as they are being a guard dog - terrible. I gotta lift that fat, scardy-cat, dog on and off the boat cause she is too darned fat to do it herself. And let me tell you, they are about the strongest dog I hae ever known. If she does not want to go somewhere, she locks her legs and she ain't going!!! That includes getting on the dink!

Wonderful, wonderful dog for the family. I have owned many dogs, and been around thousands more, and I will honestly say that the consensus of bulldoges is true: They are hillarious, great family dogs, fun, and totally different than any other dog I have EVER known. However, a boat dog?? Nope. She's gonna be staying with some friends/family when we go cruising. 

Thus, don't take an Englsih Bull either!

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My son has one of those dogs. It's dumb as a rock and twice as ugly, albeit frindly to a fault... We tried to take care of the ugly part by shaving it's butt and teaching how to walk backwards...it didn't work!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have yet to figure out if they are the dumbest dogs on the planet, or the smartest dogs on the planet, making you think they are dumb. They are damned expensive too, and a VERY high theft item. Just in the last month or so, we had one of her litter mates stolen (broke into the car just to take the dog) and another bully stolen in N Dallas (broke into the house to take the dog).

Like I said, a watch-dog they aint.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a come-back, but it's not sailing related and don't want to raise Alex's Bp any higher than it is...


----------



## equitiman (Jul 1, 2004)

I definitely have to agree that some dogs are more suited to water than others. I bring my Golden Retriever sailing with me sometimes and he is freaking out the whole time...not because he is scared of the movement of the boat or not being near land...but because he LOVES water so much that if he even gets near it he starts shaking. It is hard to keep him in the boat! He never has problems with daysails other than deciding to curl up in the part of the cockpit where he is right in the way (his tail fur got caught once in the mainsheet tackle right when a gust came up...). Of course, we have never been away from land long enough where he had to crap or piss on the boat. Even with a water dog like him I can't imagine that it would be fun.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

One thing that should be added to this discussion is the need for a life preserver whent he dog is on deck. This is as much for visual purposes as for floatation. Even if your dog can swim well, you'll never find her if she goes overboard without something brightly colored on.

I have sailed with two dogs - my 30-lb border collie/terrier cross and an ex's Yorkie mix. Jack, my border/terrier will not go in the water unless absolutely necessary. He hates to swim. He loves zipping around in the Zodiac, and doesn't mind being on the sailboat (Pearson 30), but gets uncomfortable when the boat heels. Haven't had him out in sickness-provoking conditions, so I'm not sure if he'd get sick. He's fine overnight, as long as I get him to shore in the morning. Haven't tried training him. He'll also spend several hours in a canoe without any trouble.

I did one overnight with the Yorkie mix. In the morning, I opened the companionway and he darted out into the cockpit and, to my horror, jumped off the stern. I ran over and found him standing in the Zodiac peeing. I guess he thought that was "outside". Smart. Hard to flush the bilge on an air-floor zodiac though!

Eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kernix said:


> The common opinion of pit bulls is that they are dangerous - that is wrong and the opposite is in fact true - they are way loveable playful dogs - the exception is when you have some douche-bag scum sucker who sells drugs, is in a gang, or mistreats his pit bull by beating him and not feeding him regularly - they their animal instict kicks in. The pit bulls I've known are so friendly - a fact reiterated by their owners. They are also similar to dogs like German Shepards in that they are loyal to their owner\family and will attack if their owner is threatened.


Oh come on! "animal instict[sic] kicks in"? That is exactly the point!

It's not like they were bred to retrieve birds or carry lead lines to the dock, they are called 'pit' bulls because they were breed to fight *to the death* in a pit. Their nature is to fight. Yes, they, like any other breed, can be abused and turned into a 'bad' dog, but the reason they are owned by all of the 


Kernix said:


> "douche-bag scum sucker who sells drugs, is in a gang


 is because they are dangerous, not the other way around.

I don't want to hijack this thread, but to say that pit bulls are:


Kernix said:


> way loveable playful dogs


is patently ridiculous. Sure, some are. I am sure that well cared for and well raised pits are , but that *never* negates what they were bred for, and when that 'instinct' kicks in I don't for one want to be anywhere near them.

Sorry, but that is the point here: how welcome will you be walking down any dock, or beach with a pit bull ?

Okay, that's enough. Can't believe I jumped in with this at all, but I just get sick of people trying to convince the world that dogs bred to kill, are actually 'loveable playful dogs'.

Nature not nurture wins out with dogs every time.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking said:


> Oh come on! "animal instict[sic] kicks in"? That is exactly the point!
> 
> It's not like they were bred to retrieve birds or carry lead lines to the dock, they are called 'pit' bulls because they were breed to fight *to the death* in a pit. Their nature is to fight. Yes, they, like any other breed, can be abused and turned into a 'bad' dog, but the reason they are owned by all of the
> is because they are dangerous, not the other way around.
> ...


You have to be kidding me - some questions for you since you seem to know so much about pit bulls:

1. Have you even lived in the same house as a pit bull? I have - shared a place with a stranger - I'd come home late night all the lights out and I'd sit down - the thing was jumping all over me and licking me like crazy.

2. Do you know anyone who owns one? I do - a buddy from a coffee shop near me - he told me the same kind of stories.

You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about other than the fact that what you read in the news defines your opinions and the limits of your knowledge.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am not going to get into a pissing match with you about my credentials to comment on the 'nature' of the Pit Bull. You have already jumped to the conclusion that the extent of my knowledge about dogs is what I have gleaned from the popular press. It appears that jumping to conclusions and accusations is a habit with you... as your most recent attack of Giu displayed. (which you correctly apologized for)

I will say that "bunking with a guy who owns one" and "chatting with a buddy at a coffee shop" hardly supports your credentials as an expert. Nor would I consider the 2000 report on Canine Deaths by the CDC that stated a full 1/3 of all canine deaths was caused by Pitt Bulls: 118, "what I read in the news".

I can only hope that your advice on sailing related issues on this forum come from your own experience and not that of the guy packing your groceries at the A&P.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking said:


> I am not going to get into a pissing match with you about my credentials to comment on the 'nature' of the Pit Bull. You have already jumped to the conclusion that the extent of my knowledge about dogs is what I have gleaned from the popular press. It appears that jumping to conclusions and accusations is a habit with you... as your most recent attack of Giu displayed. (which you correctly apologized for)
> 
> I will say that "bunking with a guy who owns one" and "chatting with a buddy at a coffee shop" hardly supports your credentials as an expert. Nor would I consider the 2000 report on Canine Deaths by the CDC that stated a full 1/3 of all canine deaths was caused by Pitt Bulls: 118, "what I read in the news".
> 
> I can only hope that your advice on sailing related issues on this forum come from your own experience and not that of the guy packing your groceries at the A&P.


Your a real jerk - I was right though - you have never lived with a pit bull - I have and my buddy brings his dog down all the time - and yet you totally dismiss that as relavant - and then you go and quote statistics - I told you - mistreated pit bulls are the nastiest - and as for Gui - I've been a few other different posts today where other people were like "Wow, what's with the caps" or "Hope you don't mean that." So I like at least 2 other people interpreted his lame attempt at a joke via sarcasm as other than what it was.

So tell me where I'm wrong at shooting back at ya when you basically tear my post to shreads and saying that I'm ridiculous - and your statement of how welcome I would be if I walked down a dock with a pit bull totally points to your biased and incorrect ideas of pit bulls.

Have you ever lived with a pit bull or played with a pit bull? Let me answer that for you - NO. So you are like the classic guy who quotes statistics but doesn't know squat of the reality of the situation.

As for my posts on sailing - I don't offer advice 'cause I'm a newbie unless it relates to something I know - so thanks for that insult as well.

What's your issue?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kernix said:


> Your a real jerk - I was right though - you have never lived with a pit bull...


No, but I don't have to be bitten by a Rattle snake to know it's a bad idea either!



Kernix said:


> So you are like the classic guy who quotes statistics but doesn't know squat of the reality of the situation.


Okay, I was hoping this would just go away, but I guess not.

I am 46 years old, and have owned and trained dogs my entire life, Yellow Lab, German Sheppard, Doberman Pinscher, and finally our present dog, a Black Lab. No, this does not make me an expert on Pit Bulls, but you asked what my experience is that would qualify my answer, so I will tell you.

For the last 16 years I have been an EMT -Trauma Medic. I have worked in a number of highly dangerous locations and occupations; oil wells in the High Arctic, paper mills, saw mills, and I have seen my share of gruesome accidents, including a decapitation on the oil rigs and someone who fell into a 5 1/2 tonne ingoing nip. But that all pails in comparison to the call I responded to where a 5 year old had had half of her face ripped off by the 'family pet'. You guessed it... a Pit Bull. While I am working on the bloody mess that is all that remains of this little girls face (she ended up losing her left eye as well) her mother was going on and on about how '*loveable*' her dog was, how it had '*just snapped'* for no reason. And that is my point. Would you trust your child to roll around on the floor with a dog who's entire reason for being was originally intended to kill? Until you have to witness that kind of carnage, all avoidable if the parents had had half a brain, then you do not have the kind of personal experience that I have.

Am I biased? YOUR DAMMED RIGHT! If it were up to me, and every police officer, EMT, FD responder I know and/or have worked with, the whole lot of them should be gassed! Far too many kids scarred, maimed, or killed!

I'm done! Stick to **** you know, 'cause you know squat about Pit Bulls!


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

First off - I have read a few of the sailnet is going down and such threads - so 'Hi' to all the guys that post regularly. I feel like I know you - but you don't know crap about me. Awkward. I am going to try to make a poing of posting a bit more regularly and dragging my Konica-Minolta 7D out on the boat and posting pictures.

Second - the argument of if dogs are good on boats or not is pretty stupid. It isn't a proper argument to relate to personal points of view - that doesn't reflect the overall image of dogs and boats. At the same time - those who quote statistics don't reflect what the dogs _owned by those on boats_ are like.

There is a statistical correlation between pit bulls and violence. Period. There is also a genetic and statsistical correlation to dogs bread for water and those that aren't.

Arguing that pit bulls are 'friendly' dogs is just wrong. They aren't. Arguing that _your_ pit bull is 'friendly' is not dumb. Maybe it is friendly.

Please stop attacking people personally for pointing out what dogs are intrinsicly bred for and using personal experience to nullify overwhelimg stats. If your pit bull is cuddly as a damn push toy then take it sailing. If not - don't. Just don't assume that everyone else's pit bull is so well manored when - chances are... they aren't.

Oh - and btw... next dog I see while walking up to my appartment that runs towards me is getting a swift kick in the nose. In the end it is the responsibility of the owner to ensure their dog is respectful - something that I have seen lacking. (Please do not ask for the pictures of my scratched legs by the last mongrel pup attack several min. ago).

Also - please ignore the numerous errors in spelling and grammar. I have just returned from a very very happy hour.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This has nothing to do with sailing but I just have to say it:

My profession is working with animals. I dislike breed specific legislation and breed profiling very much. Having German Shepherds I feel that it is a very slippery slope. 

HOWEVER, Pit Bulls make me very very very nervous. I have treated several that seemed like just the friendliest dogs in the world. But, I never ever turn my back on them. I have known people personally that have met the business end of a pit bull and it is not pretty. They are very difficult dogs to read and quite honestly If I never had to treat another I would not complain. 

Yes, there are plenty of nice pits out there. It is just very difficult to know which one is gonna be "the one" who isn't nice and end up scarring you for life.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I probably should just let this thread die, but for some reason, I won't. 

I pointed out in PMs to a couple of the original posters that I thought that this thread was a hoax... and am more convinced of that now. Did no one else notice that Agent_Nina, who started this thread, had last posted in February 2004? And, that the topics were almost exclusively sailing in Greece? 

I suspected in post #4 that someone was trying to "stir up the bees" by raising a potentially volatile topic (that had already been thrashed in another thread to the point wher the moderator got involved), and then sat back and watched. 

Once again, the discussion devolved into a textual fight, and a couple of people that would probably normally be buying beers for each other start calling each other names. Few things are as personal as who, or what (Pit-bull / Labrador, Solar Stik / Solar Pannel, Goslings / Mt Gay....), we choose to sail with. 

I stayed away from Sailnet for a long time after the "Opinions on Solar / Windpower" thread got argumentative. I'm no expert on sailing, but I know a fair amount. Nor am I a saint. I have taken ubrage at the tone of the replies to a couple of my posts. However, when the conversation get's personal, that is when I bail on a thread. There is no prize for winning a fight here, and I got other stuff to do. I suppose that if I was really ripped at someone, I would take it offline and send them a PM. 

The consequence, however, is that, when one person disrespects others experience, or perspective, that no one else is able to benefit from it. 

The point of this post is, that I am asking everyone here to not get emotional, or personal with your replies. If you are looking for that kind of interaction, take it over to Sailing Anarchy. Otherwise, send the offending person a PM. 

There is a *LOT* of great information and experience available through Sailnet. When discussion turns into a pissing match, it turns people off, and chases people away. The folks at Sailnet cannot moderate every flippin' post (they've got jobs too). 

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Time for this thread to end and let's all move on.

Please remember that we're all here becuase we love sailing and sailboats.

Let's focus on what bring us all together.

remember?


----------

